# NTL Telephone/Broadband



## divadsnilloc (15 Feb 2008)

I am considering availing of NTL's current offer of €34 per month, which covers unlimited calls, line rental and 1MB broadband. This is substantially cheaper than Eircom or BT (Around €48/€50 per month)

Has anybody used NTL for telephone and broadband and if so what are your experiences?


----------



## Sylvester3 (15 Feb 2008)

I had an unpleasant time with NTL whilst in the UK - we had no phone service for a couple of months when we first signed up and their customer service was really appalling. When we finally left, we moved to Ireland and gave them a forwarding address. When I didn't get word of a final bill, I called them up and paid the final sum of £10.40 over the phone. A few weeks later I discovered that they had sold the debt on anyway to a debt collection agency who were vigorously pursuing us for the bill and related charges. I couldn't believe that they hadn't bothered to use our forwarding address and had sold on such a piddling debt so quickly - and they hadn't bothered to resolve it when I called to pay the final bill.

Needless to say, I wouldn't touch them. However I know of some people who have been happy with them.


----------



## NiallA (15 Feb 2008)

i switched to NTL last week, phones and 3mb broadband for €44 per month.  had heard bad stories about their customer service, but eircom broadband not available so no choice.

they did arrive and install when they said they would and so far so good,


----------



## pmc123 (27 Feb 2008)

Got NTL phone service in before Christmas - have been using their 3mb bband package for 18 months. Highly recommended. BUT beware the dodgy billing tactics. Line rental for the phone line is free for six months and for a tenner you get unlimited national and local calls. Despite signing up for this element, i've been billed for three months runnning for line rental, the "anytime" tenner AND separately for all calls.

Repeated calls and emails to NTL's customer service have not resolved the issue. Got the latest bill today and the error is replicated once again. Without doubt the worst customer "service" i have ever encountered.


----------



## forbes (27 Feb 2008)

Hi,

I've been using them for the last six months and haven't had any problems really. The broadband is prity decent by Irish standards. 
Two things that annoy me about NTL is 1. The digital television guide is a bit dodgey at the best of times and 2. They are all the time ringing me about their products.
Apart for that there grand. For that price I don't think ya can get better.


----------



## csl (27 Feb 2008)

Beware: We changed our Perlico phone line to NTL (Combined phone and broadband)....
Firstly: It took 4 months to port over our correct phone number to NTL
Secondly: We are still being billed by Perlico
Thirdly: Numerous issues around the NTLs billing - advise getting everything in writing before ever agreeing to sign anything with them.
Fourthly: NTL engineers did not install a firewall - it was only when their wireless router kicked up and I had to ring Bangalore (NTL don't provide service on the wireless routers) that we discovered this.


----------



## Luckycharm (27 Feb 2008)

I have my Digital Tv and Broadband with them. I will be dammed if I will give them my phone service as well. They keep ringing me to join even when I told them not to they even rang me on a Sunday!! There Cust service is terrible and amount of times their engineers have not bothered showing up when I have stayed in waiting for them!


----------

